# K16 turbo on TFSI..Vs. K04...



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

How big a difference are there between a K04 and a K16? It seems like they use a K16 in Germany with good results.
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/kruemmerk16.html


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: K16 turbo on TFSI..Vs. K04... (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_How big a difference are there between a K04 and a K16? It seems like they use a K16 in Germany with good results.
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/kruemmerk16.html









That is BS.
MTM was the first to use the K16 on the TFSI (i wouldn't be surprised if that ACTUALLY IS the MTM turbo piece) and they got to 313 BHP on full exhaust...
The S3 K04 is pretty good in terms of HP.And its twin scroll too.

EDIT:Actually if you have a look at their pdf file for the tuning programs, you will nitice the K16 is used for the 330 BHP kit.I highly doubt the turbo can make 400 BHP, or else why wouldn't they.But again my guess is they are an MTM reseller...


_Modified by GolfRS at 1:32 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: K16 turbo on TFSI..Vs. K04... (GolfRS)*

I know some other companies uses K16 among them MTM, but I did't know MTM was the first out. Anyway witch one is the best? if any


----------



## golf2 1.8t (Aug 27, 2005)

The manifold is from http://www.turbo-technik-mallon.de
Muggianu always uses K16. So I think MTM isn´t the first one!!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (golf2 1.8t)*

The manifold pictured is also for a 1.8t and not for a 2.0t FSI.. so who knows if they actually have something even produced.
I wouldn't limit myself to that type of manifold and flange though.


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

Borg warner claims the K16 is only good for about 300hp.
http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/p....aspx


----------



## golf2 1.8t (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (nico81)*

Right, that flange is 20V. But there is a manifold available for TFSI. See at Turbo Technik Mallon.
K16 does much more than 300 hp!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

on a k16 i think 300 whp is easily doable on 2.0t fsi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_on a k16 i think 300 whp is easily doable on 2.0t fsi

you also have to account for fueling. its possible that they don't have a FSI fuel pump to go past the 300whp range. the turbo may be capable of more but the fueling may not be.
also, for example bw rates the ko4-001 (1.8T ko4) at 205 or 215 can't remember for sure and aftermarket companies get it up to 235-245 pretty easily.
add a pump and it very well may be possible to get it up to 340+ but I certainly don't think 400.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you also have to account for fueling. its possible that they don't have a FSI fuel pump to go past the 300whp range. the turbo may be capable of more but the fueling may not be.
also, for example bw rates the ko4-001 (1.8T ko4) at 205 or 215 can't remember for sure and aftermarket companies get it up to 235-245 pretty easily.
add a pump and it very well may be possible to get it up to 340+ but I certainly don't think 400.

1)fueling - that is why i got an APR pump coming








2)400bhp is outrageous- i completely agree with you


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

My plan is about 310-330 crank HP is that possible with both K04 and K16 without BIG fuelpump up-grade (I currently have the same pump as S3 in my TFSI.)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_My plan is about 310-330 crank HP is that possible with both K04 and K16 without BIG fuelpump up-grade (I currently have the same pump as S3 in my TFSI.)









310bhp yes, 330 will need bigger injectors and/or a fuel pump.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
310bhp yes, 330 will need bigger injectors and/or a fuel pump.

Sounds about right, but I know nothing: Their 330hp kit with K16 claims changed injectors but nothing about a pump. They also claim 296kmh top speed.... wait for it... about 183mph!!








200 cell metal cat, 76mm dp, intake with K&N filter.... ya da ya da ya...


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

No mate.....they say 269 km/t








check again...


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_No mate.....they say 269 km/t







check again...

oh yeah... lookie there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Seemed a bit 'high'... or was that me?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

how many times are you even going to get your car up to that speed?


----------

